# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  ΣΟΜΠΑ ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΟΥ

## vadaris

Καλημέρα. Χτες άλλαξα τη φιάλη σε σομπα υγραερίου στο πατρικό μου. Αναψε η φλόγα αλλά οι πλάκες όχι. Τι μπορεί να φταίει. Μεχρι την αποθηκευση η σόμπα λειτουργούσε κανονικότατα.

----------

